# changer la RAM d'un iBook pour les nuls



## netgui (12 Juillet 2004)

Salut,

 Bon c décidé voilà pas 4 jours que j'utilise un iBook derniére génération avec 256 Mo de RAM et 10.3 et c'est vraiment pas fluide (enfin c aps la mort mais quand même).

 Au passage Mac OS X est incontestabement le meilleur OS public mais alors qu'est ce qu'il est lourd!!! Avec 256 mon XP tournait très bien sous un vulgaire portale avec Celeron 933 !!! Enfin bref...

 Alors la question c'est: ou trouver un reportage photo expliquant pas à pas la façon de changer la RAM d'un iBook nouvelle génération quand ce dernier est équipé d'une carte AirPort.

 Merci !!!


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2004)

vas jeter un coup d'oeil sur macbidouille...


----------



## woulf (12 Juillet 2004)

Normalement tout est bien expliqué dans le manuel des zibouc 

sinon le support sur apple.com/fr


----------



## naas (12 Juillet 2004)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> vas jeter un coup d'oeil sur macbidouille...


pas besoin d'aller sur macbidouille, apple fait cela très bien 
http://www.info.apple.com/frfr/cip/


----------



## netgui (12 Juillet 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Normalement tout est bien expliqué dans le manuel des zibouc
> 
> sinon le support sur apple.com/fr


 pas grand chose dans le support online... Et le manuel indique bien les manip mais les schéma sont aps très clairs :-( (je dois cependant cheger de lunettes d'ici peu)

 Allons voir du oté de MaqueuBidouilleu...

 G.


----------



## netgui (12 Juillet 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> pas besoin d'aller sur macbidouille, apple fait cela très bien
> http://www.info.apple.com/frfr/cip/


 Merci Naas voilà un pdf qu'il est beau et très clair dans ses illustrations, c parfait bravo...

 Seul hic, g pas d'imprimante...comment je fais pour matter l'explication et la faire en meêm temps...salop chez Apple ils font tout pour qu'on achète 2 ordi tss tssstssss !

 OK OK je sors !!!!! rololo !


----------



## yvos (12 Juillet 2004)

netgui a dit:
			
		

> Merci Naas voilà un pdf qu'il est beau et très clair dans ses illustrations, c parfait bravo...
> 
> Seul hic, g pas d'imprimante...comment je fais pour matter l'explication et la faire en meêm temps...salop chez Apple ils font tout pour qu'on achète 2 ordi tss tssstssss !
> 
> OK OK je sors !!!!! rololo !


ba il me semble que le manuel que tu as eu avec ton ibook est amplement suffisant (c'est cela que j'ai utilisé et ça m'a pris 3 min...). Attention, munis d'un tournevis cruciforme très fin (cherche pas à  forcer avec un tournevos pas adapté..)


----------



## naas (12 Juillet 2004)

netgui a dit:
			
		

> Merci Naas voilà un pdf qu'il est beau et très clair dans ses illustrations, c parfait bravo...
> 
> Seul hic, g pas d'imprimante...comment je fais pour matter l'explication et la faire en meêm temps...salop chez Apple ils font tout pour qu'on achète 2 ordi tss tssstssss !
> 
> OK OK je sors !!!!! rololo !


apple vends aussi des ordinateurs ou des imprimantes si tu veux


----------



## netgui (12 Juillet 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> apple vends aussi des ordinateurs ou des imprimantes si tu veux


 Tsss encore des rumeurs ! Mais vous arrétez jamais avec les rumeurs à MacGé?!!!


----------

